
Announcing our first Lightning mainnet release - triplesec
https://blog.lightning.engineering/announcement/2018/03/15/lnd-beta.html
======
noah-kun
Alt-coin nonsense.

~~~
TomMarius
Lightning is developed primarily for Bitcoin.

